# Rockingham and Page county



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

Gounds are looking good and warming up but nothing out today. Going to try a few other places tomorrow. Little early but ill be out every day for the next few weeks checking some spots! Happy hunting!


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Gounds are looking good and warming up but nothing out today. Going to try a few other places tomorrow. Little early but ill be out every day for the next few weeks checking some spots! Happy hunting!


Hi Carrie, last two days found some Blacks n agree it's alittle early for the Blonds but my Honey-Hole is putting out medium size Blacks...11 Tuesday and 15 yesterday, fixing up tonight but weather is going right back to cold again. Well, good luck and keep me posted, hope your spots are full this year!


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

WKU77 said:


> Hi Carrie, last two days found some Blacks n agree it's alittle early for the Blonds but my Honey-Hole is putting out medium size Blacks...11 Tuesday and 15 yesterday, fixing up tonight but weather is going right back to cold again. Well, good luck and keep me posted, hope your spots are full this year!


I havent bee out for 2 days but ill be heading out today. Ill be in rockingham county today and ill try page tomorrow i suppose. Whats your general location? Are you in the valley?


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> I havent bee out for 2 days but ill be heading out today. Ill be in rockingham county today and ill try page tomorrow i suppose. Whats your general location? Are you in the valley?


 Alleghany County


----------



## Vabuckhunter83 (Apr 7, 2018)

I hunt Rockingham, Page and Greene counties. I haven't even been out to look yet due to the cold weather.


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Vabuckhunter83 said:


> I hunt Rockingham, Page and Greene counties. I haven't even been out to look yet due to the cold weather.


Fried up the ones my son and I found last week last night and tasty as ever. Going late this week and weekend, should be big and popping. Happy Huntn Va!


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

WKU77 said:


> Fried up the ones my son and I found last week last night and tasty as ever. Going late this week and weekend, should be big and popping. Happy Huntn Va!


Nice! What County did you find them in?


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Nice! What County did you find them in?


Nevermind i was half asleep lol i remember now where you are


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Nevermind i was half asleep lol i remember now where you are


It's all good, just have a few spots on National Forest. Plan on going tomm afternoon, Saturday n Sunday. You are around the Winchester area? Should meet up and share our love of shrooming, Blacks are up now if you want to venture my way. Found any yet?


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

WKU77 said:


> It's all good, just have a few spots on National Forest. Plan on going tomm afternoon, Saturday n Sunday. You are around the Winchester area? Should meet up and share our love of shrooming, Blacks are up now if you want to venture my way. Found any yet?


Harrisonburg area....spent about 5hrs out today with no luck


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Harrisonburg area....spent about 5hrs out today with no luck


Maybe early next week ill head down towards Lexington if i have no luck up here


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Maybe early next week ill head down towards Lexington if i have no luck up here


Carrie, went out Monday morn and found 53, the rain really brought um up but the up and down temps have hurt some but still finding them....good luck and holla if you want to catch up n go


----------



## Carrie Shoemaker (Mar 30, 2018)

WKU77 said:


> Carrie, went out Monday morn and found 53, the rain really brought um up but the up and down temps have hurt some but still finding them....good luck and holla if you want to catch up n go


Nice! I havent been out this week at all (back and hip problems) but im heading out today with high hopes! If i dont find anything ill message you and we can meet up tomorrow if that works for you


----------



## WKU77 (Mar 16, 2018)

Carrie Shoemaker said:


> Nice! I havent been out this week at all (back and hip problems) but im heading out today with high hopes! If i dont find anything ill message you and we can meet up tomorrow if that works for you


Any luck? was planning to go out this weekend, stay in touch and good luck!


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Found 20 or so today in Buckingham County. New spot I found while turkeys were running away from me


----------

